# Mother In Law's Clock



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm just back from my annual torture 4 day visit to Mrs Deco's folk (actually a lovely part of the world - Dunoon, Scotland).

Anyway I took a few pics of this clock. The only info I have on it is that it was a wedding gift to Mrs Deco's mothers parents. I'd be interested if anyone has any info which might help identify it.

Thanks in advance.

Dec


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmm............very interesting. I would say it was a Junghans movement as the gong has the J and star trade mark.

A nice patina on the top of the clock where it has been polished and cleaned for 50-80 years.

Some of these clocks you could choose what type of exterior wood design you wanted, perhaps a Gothic type. Then on the movement, from a simple time piece, to a striker, to a ting tang, to chiming on 4 gongs, then 8 gongs, then 8 bells, then 8 bells and 4 gongs, all going up in costs, I have an advert showing this somewhere.

Some of these clocks had a matching wall bracket which the clock sat on as well. Thanks for taking the time in doing the pictures, you must have a great camera


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep, I would say it is a Junghans movement. Part of the star is just visible on the back plate, just behind the pendulum, I suspect it has the letter 'J' stamped inside the star

It looks like it's in nice condition, it's been well looked after.

Have to say I'm a tad disappointed with those three 'orrible screw heads holding the cherub spandrel in place but I do like the clock face

Is it the pic or does the shelf it's on have a big bow in it, I think I would put it some where else just to be on the safe side

Lovely clock

Chris


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Then on the gong is also the "J" in a star. Yes, it is a Junghans.

Andreas


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Had another good look at the pics this morning,those screw heads were bugging me, interesting construction as it seems as if the whole of the front, including the 'false' colums, swings out rather than just the glazed inset.

Machined mouldings have been applied all over, the top finial is a nice piece and I enlarged the pic and I suspect there's a mixture of timbers used and have been stained back.

It's been well done but the clock is a lot later than I first thought. I've saved the first pic as there a couple of moulding ideas I want to try out on me next build. The cherub spandrel looks good on that clock, there's a place in Brum that's still casting that pattern, I might get one the next time I'm there.

The hands need a bit of a tweek as they've scratched the dial between 1 and 6, might have been nudged when it was being wound.

Thanks for posting the pics

Chris


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> Is it the pic or does the shelf it's on have a big bow in it, I think I would put it some where else just to be on the safe side
> 
> Lovely clock
> 
> Chris


Must be the picture, because the wallpaper behind follows a similar curve.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the informative replies. It's nice to get a bit of info on heirlooms such as these.

I' m guessing the clock/they were married in the 1920's. I have to say I am not mad about the clock (& neither is my FIL - the clock is in a rarely used back bedroom).

Now to google Junghans.....

Dec


----------

